# wanted:a pigeon santury/rehab in/near London, UK



## clawsywp (Apr 12, 2008)

I might need help of a santury or rehab place for baby pigeons soon. (feral ones)

It would need to be in or close to London, and accessible by public transport too hopefully.

Does anyone know of anywhere that could help? I am not sure at this stage if it will be needed but i need to know now if a place is possible.

thank you

apologies if a thread like this already exists, maybe i put this in the wrong place too, sorry


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

There are three that we have used:


Swan and Friends Bird Rescue 
55 Copsleigh Avenue ,
Salfords,
Redhill, 
Surrey RG1 5BQ 
Telephone 01737 773712 or 07712 753919

Surrey. Pigeons count as friends of the swans. Small but links to other sanctuaries. They have come out to collect sick or injured pigeons.


London Wildcare, 
Beddington Park,
Church Road,
Wallington,
Surrey SM6 7NN

020 8647 6230

Treat pigeons but will euthanase unreleasable pigeons, those suffering from PMV and wood pigeons with pox.

Pigeon Recovery
8 VERMONT ROAD,
SUTTON,
SURREY,
SM1 3EQ

You have to leave pigeons outside house in a box. This is the organisation that Save the Trafalgar Square Pigeons uses.

I have sent out links to your original thread to other people in the London area who might know who to call on.

Cynthia


----------



## clawsywp (Apr 12, 2008)

hi
thank you!


----------



## clawsywp (Apr 12, 2008)

hi again

thanks for all the help! Sorry for all teh questions and thank you for being patient.

Do you know what food is available to buy for baby pigeons in the UK/London? <--- i was thinking i might need to feed them but just read what that involves i dont think i could do it, might hurt them. But if there was an emergency, is there something that can be purchased?


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I don't what brand name you carry there, but you should be able to go into most pet shops and in the "bird aisle" find baby bird formula. It is usually a powder that you mix with water and can be used for any baby birds from parrots to pigeons. Try searching "hand feeding" and see if some of the posts about that come up, there are several out there. It's not too hard to hand-raise them but needs around-the-clock attention for at least the first few weeks. If you want to explain the situation we might get a better idea of what to suggest.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

They need to be kept warm, any litttle naked ones can get dehydrated quickly, so would need to reach their destination in a couple of hours.

There is Nutribird and Jayne uses canary rearing formula. I haven't seen Kaytee Exact.

London Wildcare feeds them on Ready Brek and rusks, but if they are 3 days old or under they will need additional enzymes to digest the food properly, otherwise they could starve.

The RSPCA feeds them on original Complan, but that has lactose which birds don't have the enzymes to digest.

Cynthia


----------

